# Star Trek horta kit!



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Selling the star trek horta kit! This kit is 6 1/2" wide by 3 1/2" tall and comes with 10 eggs. Price is $45.00 + $6.00 shipping. Please email me at [email protected] for orders.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

no kill i


----------



## SaturnLtd (Jan 6, 2008)

Message sent.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks interesting, could you post a couple more pictures including a side view.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Sent you an email but you didn't reply yet!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Chinxy said:


> Sent you an email but you didn't reply yet!


Hi
Yes I did get your email, thanks! 
Please look for one back.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Looks interesting, could you post a couple more pictures including a side view.


I will get some more pictures up tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here you go!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She's wounded!

I expected a sculpt of Janos Prohaska underneath!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thank you John, I read your email and am replying back. This looks like a neat kit! Now I'm going to have to pull this episode out and watch it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oddly enough I just watched it Sunday. This will be an interesting paint job!


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Very Cool! How does this compare size wise to the Lunar kit?


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

chasd25 said:


> Very Cool! How does this compare size wise to the Lunar kit?


It compare very good as I own the master and all Lunar stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Oh, ok, so is this a reissue of the Lunar kit?

Do you have the old salt vampire as well?


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

There will be a new salt vampire kit coming soon.
Reissue on this kit? yes and no, I have redone the master for casting.
I had the masters to the kit when Lunar sold kits. He was renting the molds from me at the time.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW John, now that's cool! Do you have any of the other Lunar kits like The Crawling Eye? I have 3 Lunar kits. 2 Outer Limits and Julia Adams on the beach. I would love to get the Crawling Eye.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

John May said:


> It compare very good as I own the master and all Lunar stuff. :thumbsup:


I'm not trying to start a tempest in a teapot, but you don't own all Lunar stuff  I know this because I own two of the masters (for the original and remake Invaders from Mars kits) and have had them molded up and am selling them.

I know at least two other people who also have some of the Lunar molds and masters. A few of us bought them from Lunar Randy. The other Randy bought the most of them probably and you have what he had.

What's confusing to me is, I know the guy who says he has the Horta molds and (I would assume) masters. He lives just a few blocks away.

Regards,

Robert


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

All you need to do is look at the frist picture to see the
master, you can see this was sculped out of Super Sculpey III.
Now as far as what you have?? I can not comment on that.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I'd still like to get the Crawling Eye. Maybe I'll just sculpt one for myself like I did a few weeks ago for the Green Slime.
Anyway - I think this kit looks cool. I saw the Lunar kit a long time ago and wanted it but just didn't get it for some reason of the time.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

I might buy a crawling eye myself if it were available. The only issue is that many of the old lunar kits were solid, heavy pieces, which really drives the cost up on castings. Things like the It Came From Outer Space diorama weight almost as much as a brick. A lot of them need to be remastered to reduce weight and cost. Anyhow...

My primary concern here is just to assert that I did buy the molds and masters for the two Lunar Kits of Invaders From Mars. One is the 'helper' creatures from the original with the cone shaped gun. The other is the 4 legged creatures from the remake. I bought the molds, hardcopies, and rights from Randy J. Since I have the original hard copies I'm not expecting that there was anything in what Chris bought that would negatively impact the sales of kits I own. Nor am I questioning that Chris bought his stuff above board from one of the people who bought a bunch of the masters from Randy J., because I confirmed that with the seller.

The Horta seems to have some issues associated with it since Chris claims he was "renting" the master to Lunar, and he has the original sculpt, while yet another person I know has the molds for the complete Lunar kit. I'm trying to confirm with him if he has the hard copies as well. Perhaps Mike Evans will comment on this eventually.

By the way, here's a pic of the hard copy, or mold master, of the head of the Mars remake creature:










And here are some pics of build ups as well as the parts count for my kits. Note that I had new bases and nameplates created as they were not present in the original Lunar kits:

http://atombum.com/Images/Models/MartianKits/

....and another paintup of the Mars remake kit. 










Regards,

Robert


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yeah! Last year Mike told me he had a Lunar Crawling Eye but he didn't tell me it was the mold. I got Reptilicus and The Giant Claw from him last year. He's a great guy and I love those two kits! 

Well I still think I would like to get the Horta.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*no poke eye!!!*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, it won't let me post in all caps!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I don't know guys. That doesn't look like something I'd build. That looks more like something I did. But yiou know what they say about opinions


----------



## dmw1142 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Lunar ?*

Hey guys my name is Fernando I live in the SF-Bay Area a member of a local sci=fi model club whose membership included Randy Jarrett (LM) last owner. When Randy closed Lunar he sold numerours kits to our membership which included molds and hard copies. VoodoFx bought some kits and recently sold them, I bought 20 kits which included molds and hard copies one of which is the Horta. I'm currently trying to find a caster to work with so I can release these kits. I spent a year working on the side at Lunar helping Randy cast kits. If anyone would like a list of the kits I have email me @ [email protected] This is how I have aquired the kits I have, not argue w/anyone else over their possesion of the same.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry but the hard copies are nothing more then resin cast to make molds
off of. You do not have the origional sculped which is made out of Super Sculpey III, you can see the origional sculped in my pictures. If any of you
want to come over my house and see for your self please do so!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Hey John, just sent you an email a little bit ago!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never had or seen the old Spock kit in person; scale-wise would it go with this Horta?


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

I've got two original sculptures that I do not own the rights to produce (someone else does, but I did come to own the sculptures). I've also got a couple where I have the hard copy, but not the original....so that argument could go either way. 

I'd love to have one of these, but until I know who the legit producer is, I'll be holding onto my cash. 

Chris, while I understand you purchased all the the pieces that VoodooFx had from the lunar line, it's clear it (to me at least), it wasn't the full line of Lunar kits.

It'd be good to here from Randy Jarrett, VoodooFX, and possible Mike Evans on this, maybe they can help clear it up. 

Also considering the past history of the minimodelmadness line (which has been covered here a lot in the past), I've got to take the claims on this one with a grain of salt, since we have two people claiming ownership.


----------



## dmw1142 (Dec 7, 2008)

I totally understand as I also have read comments regarding other model companies. I'm not a company I'm a customer and builder of the hobby. As i stated I do know both Randys (lunar) Voodo) when lunar randy moved to half moon bay we all helped him boxed molds, hard copies/masters. when he closed up all the kits were in storage for sale along with the mold/hardcopies/masters after these were parted out/sold, Randy loaded up the rest of the product and disposed of them at the local dump. Thats where the dinosaur line up and misc saucers (ufo) ended up. I will talk to Randy J to see if would like to comment as I im not here to back and forth Those of us who bought kits just didnt want to see the "Lunar" kits destroyed.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

*I'm good too *

It sounds like the most of us who are involved have had our say. And it's been a civil discussion which is nice. 

My only personal concern was that I didn't want my ownership of the two kits I bought from Lunar to be considered 'suspect' due to the use of the word "ALL" with respect to the kits Larson Designs bought. That concern has now been addressed.

Just like Fernando, I'm a hobbyist who bought some kits because I liked them personally and figured they were worth saving. I'm not going to make any money with the kits I sell, but it would be nice to at least break even long term (most people in the GK hobby know it's a labor of love, not money.)

As the youth say, "Peace out."


----------



## dmw1142 (Dec 7, 2008)

my final say on the lunar kits - the ones i bought including molds, hard copies and or masters that were available belonged to to the last owner Randy jarrett , he was the sole owner of the property which he parted out. the Horta was sculpted by KC Roja in 1992 thats whats on the underbelly of my kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No surprise here, every time Chris shows a new model here that he is working on, the torches and pitchforks are pulled out.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Personally I can't wait to get this kit! Wonder what kind of base I'll put him on? Like I said before, saw this kit way back in the day and wished I had gotten it then so I'm getting now.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

rja said:


> I'm not trying to start a tempest in a teapot, but you don't own all Lunar stuff  I know this because I own two of the masters (for the original and remake Invaders from Mars kits) and have had them molded up and am selling them.
> 
> I know at least two other people who also have some of the Lunar molds and masters. A few of us bought them from Lunar Randy. The other Randy bought the most of them probably and you have what he had.
> 
> ...


Robert,
I PM'd you about obtaining a Lunar Models "Invaders From Mars" kit.

Thanks!
Phil K


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Ok all I would like to know is who has the Land Of the Giants, VTTBS
And Lost In Space molds/masters from LM?

Fortress


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi fortress
Yes I have all the molds and masters to LIP & LOTG stuff. I will be making kits up soon and it will be a lot more reasonable price to.


Thanks :thumbsup:
Chris


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

That's great news John there were quite a few Lunar Models
Kits that got away from collectors when they went under so
Hearing that you have some of the more popular series is 
Welcomed news indeed.

I had forgot to ask do you also have the molds/masters from 
The LM series Forbidden Planet, Time Tunnel, and fantastic
Voyage and how soon do you figure production will start
For you?



Fortress


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

fortress, I am not sure what you are referring to when you ask if I had the
LM series? I thank I have all the others thouth.

:thumbsup:


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Ok, who got there Horta kit today? :tongue:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I didn't! Sad, just sad! Can I cry now?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - got him. And I'm starting on him now. Just primed him. Downloaded picture off the web and have the DVD on watching it now. SWEET!!!!


----------

